# [SOLVED] Acer crystal eye webcam won't work



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

I followed other people's questions and I downloaded the correct driver, went through the steps, and nothing happened. Could it be that I deleted something more important?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer crystal eye webcam won't work*

have you tried these

Acer Crystal Eye webcam - Download.com

Acer Crystal Eye Web Cam Driver for Windows 7 Download - TECHRENA


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well the first you have to buy and the second isn't for my computer. I have a Aspire 4572G

My computer is telling me the driver didn't install correctly but I'm not sure how to install it differently.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer crystal eye webcam won't work*

try installing from safe mode

or uninstall from the device manager then reboot

then check windows update for the driver


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Acer crystal eye webcam won't work*

Much appreciated windows downloaded it for me from the device manager. For all those having my same problem go to the device in device manager click it then click the driver tab. Click driver details and then have windows search online for the correct driver. It automatically installs.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer crystal eye webcam won't work*

glad you have it sorted


----------

